# Verkaufe Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6750 Sockel 775 2x2,66 Ghz (gebraucht)



## Sven1234 (17. Juni 2011)

*Verkaufe Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6750 Sockel 775 2x2,66 Ghz (gebraucht)*

inkl. passendem Lüfter(gebraucht). Beides funkionstüchtig. Dachte so an 25 € inkl. Versand mit Hermes.


----------

